# Carte mémoire Ipod Touch



## picquep (21 Février 2009)

Bonjour je voudrais savoir si il est possible d' ajouter de la mémoire (carte mémoire SD ,Micro SD , XD etc)

Merci d'avance!


----------



## DeepDark (21 Février 2009)

Non.


----------



## tangbebe (12 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, je voudrais m'acheter un ipod touch mais je me demande sqi la mémoire de 8Go est suffisante car c'est celle qui m'intéresse ?????
Penser vous que le ipod touch est un bon ipod ou me conseillez vous un autres ?????
Merki


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2009)

l'iPOD Touch est EXCELLENT! C'est bien plus qu'un iPOD. C'est aussi un PDA (Agenda, carnet d'adresse, ...), une console de jeu, un moyen de surfer sur le net dès lors qu'on trouve un hotspot WiFI gratuit (ou chez soi)....

Après entre le 8, le 16 ou le 32 Go, à toi de voir en fonction de ton budget.

C'est sûr que plus tu prends de mémoire, moins tu auras besoin de faire de tri dans les musiques et videos que tu y transfères. Mais 8 Go c'est déjà pas mal. Ca permet d'embarquer un nombre d'heures de musiques déjà très important.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2009)

Je confirme que l'iPod Touch est excellent et bien plus qu'un simple baladeur numérique. C'est pratiquement un vrai petit ordinateur de poche.


----------



## tangbebe (12 Mai 2009)

Merci Beaucoup !!!!!
En fait, je voulais surtout savoir si le système d'exploitation, le wifi et toutes les applications prenaient de la mémoire ou non pour ensuite pouvoir me diriger vers la mémoire qui me convient.
Mais je pense plus acheter le 8Go, mais je ne sais pas en fait si il va m'être d'une réelle utilité ou non.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## BlueVelvet (13 Mai 2009)

Le système prend relativement peu de place. A propos de la mémoire, on parle de la mémoire de stockage, donc le Wifi n'a pas vraiment d'incidence il me semble - il bouffe la batterie, par contre.

Ceci dit, 8 Go c'est vraiment le minimum... avec l'iPod Touch tu découvres une palette de fonctions déjà riche (musique, agenda, contacts, vidéo, photos...), et plein de trucs sympas auxquels tu ne penses pas en l'achetant (enfin moi en tout cas!): dictionnaires, utilitaires pour le voyages, plans de métros, jeux, machins débiles mais rigolos...

Donc mon conseil, attend un peu, économise et démarre plutôt avec le 8Go


----------



## tangbebe (14 Mai 2009)

BlueVelvet a dit:


> Donc mon conseil, attend un peu, économise et démarre plutôt avec le 8Go


Je n'ai pas compris ta dernière phrase.
Merci


----------



## IronMan (20 Mai 2009)

Je remonte un peu ce topic car je ne souhaite pas en créer un deuxième  !
Je m'interroge aussi sur la capacité à choisir 8, 16 ou 32 Go ? 
La V1 a -t-il une réel différence avec le V2 ? quelles sont-elles ?
Quel taille font les films une fois converti avec itunes ? 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

IronMan a dit:


> Je remonte un peu ce topic car je ne souhaite pas en créer un deuxième  !
> Je m'interroge aussi sur la capacité à choisir 8, 16 ou 32 Go ?
> La V1 a -t-il une réel différence avec le V2 ? quelles sont-elles ?
> Quel taille font les films une fois converti avec itunes ?
> ...



Il me semblke que tu as eu tes réponses sur le fil que tu as créé... Est-ce que ca vaut la peine de répéter ton message partout, tu penses?


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2009)

IronMan a dit:


> Je remonte un peu ce topic car je ne souhaite pas en créer un deuxième  !
> Je m'interroge aussi sur la capacité à choisir 8, 16 ou 32 Go ?
> La V1 a -t-il une réel différence avec le V2 ? quelles sont-elles ?
> Quel taille font les films une fois converti avec itunes ?
> ...



Si tu te disperses dans ton iPOD autant que sur ces forums, prends le 32 Go tout de suite!


----------



## IronMan (24 Mai 2009)

Je vous pris de m'excuser. Mais j'avais besoin d'une réponde assez rapidement.


----------



## axeldechatel (30 Juin 2012)

tangbebe a dit:


> Bonjour, je voudrais m'acheter un ipod touch mais je me demande sqi la mémoire de 8Go est suffisante car c'est celle qui m'intéresse ?????
> Penser vous que le ipod touch est un bon ipod ou me conseillez vous un autres ?????
> Merki


non, surtout pas! :crois-moi j'en ai un a 8giga depuis 2 ans, je dois sans cesse supprimer appli, musique
car manque de place tout le temps! prend un 16 ou 32giga car plus cher au court terme mais au long terme, quelle économie!!!car on supprime des app payantes pour en mettre de nouvelles, j'ai perdu 134euro!!!
et il va falloir acheter une extension de mémoire, a plus de 100euro minimum, alors...prends un 16 ou 32!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h33 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> l'iPOD Touch est EXCELLENT! C'est bien plus qu'un iPOD. C'est aussi un PDA (Agenda, carnet d'adresse, ...), une console de jeu, un moyen de surfer sur le net dès lors qu'on trouve un hotspot WiFI gratuit (ou chez soi)....
> 
> Après entre le 8, le 16 ou le 32 Go, à toi de voir en fonction de ton budget.
> 
> C'est sûr que plus tu prends de mémoire, moins tu auras besoin de faire de tri dans les musiques et videos que tu y transfères. Mais 8 Go c'est déjà pas mal. Ca permet d'embarquer un nombre d'heures de musiques déjà très important.


respect! moi je suis resté admirateur ^^...


----------

